# JFreeChart - Schriftgröße der Legende



## Sim0n (1. Sep 2011)

Hallo Java-Freunde, 

schreibe derzeit ein Programm zur Auswertung und Darstellung von erfassten Daten. Zur grafischen Darstellung nutze ich unter anderem den DialMeter (Tacho) von JFreeChart. Soweit funktioniert auch alles. Per MeterPlot kann ich auch alle möglichen Einstellungen vornehmen. z.b. Hintergrundfarbe, Schriftgröße der Einheiten etc etc.
Nun habe ich meinen Tacho in Intervalle eingeteilt.  Bsp:

```
MeterInterval roterBereich=new MeterInterval("Roter Bereich", new Range(0.0D, 100D), Color.lightGray, new BasicStroke(2.0F), new Color(255, 0, 0, 128));
        meterPlot.addInterval(roterBereich);
```
Diese Intervalle erzeugen eine Legende unterhalb des Tachos, bei der dann der String "Roter Bereich" auftaucht. Nun möchte ich die Schriftgröße dieser Legende anpassen. Hierfür kann ich allerdings keine Setter finden. Es gibt auch keine anderen Konstruktoren für den Interval. 

Der MeterPlot hat einen DEFAULT_LABEL_FONT  Font-Objekt. Dieses Font-Objekt ist Final, hat Schriftgröße 10 und danach richtet sich vermutlich auch die besagte Legende. Habe auch versucht dieses Objekt mit setAccessible etc. zu überschreiben... bekomme allerdings nur Exceptions. 

Hoffe hier kennt sich jemand mit DialMetern aus 
Gruß 
Sim0n


----------



## Harry Kane (2. Sep 2011)

Der gewünschte setter steckt weder im Interval noch im Plot sondern in der Legende selber.

```
chart.getLegend().setItemFont(new Font("Arial",0, 12));
```
Diese Einstellung wird übrigens ignoriert, wenn für ein LegendItem eine Font explizit gesetzt wird. So wie ich es auf die schnelle gesehen habe, gibt es dazu im MeterPlot aber keine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Sim0n (2. Sep 2011)

Harry Kane hat gesagt.:


> Der gewünschte setter steckt weder im Interval noch im Plot sondern in der Legende selber.
> 
> ```
> chart.getLegend().setItemFont(new Font("Arial",0, 12));
> ...



Ich habe die ganze Zeit im MeterPlot Objekt gesucht und gar nicht im Chart Objekt :bloed:. Nun ist alles klar!

Vielen Dank :applaus: echt nett


----------

